# 

## toomas

Witam.
Mam ścianę 1W z BK. Planowany tynk zewnętrzny (po przestudiowaniu Forum) to tradycyjny tynk cem-wap zatarty na gładko i pomalowany farbą silikonową. Z tego co wyczytałem tynk taki będzie miał odpowiednią grubość (zalecana ok 12 mm) i dobre parametry wodoodporne (dzieki farbie). Teraz tylko mam problem jaką fardę wybrać. Farby silikonowe są ogólnie dość drogie. A może wybrać farbę silikatową?? Polećcie coś (jaką farbę i jakiego producenta). 
Z góry dziekuję. Tomek

----------


## palasz.artur

Witam. Można wybrać farbę silikonową albo silikatową. Jaka jest różnica między nimi? Otóż silikonowa jest farbą hydrofobową, na jej powierzchni zbierają się krople wody (odpycha wilgoć), z tym że nie jest bardzo paroprzepuszczalna. Farba silikatowa ma bardzo dobrą paroprzepuszczalność i również jest hydrofobowa. Ja polecałbym farbę np. Premium Elewacja S (prod. Polifarb Dębica), jest to farba akrylowo-silikonowa. Cena nie jest zbyt wysoka, a jest to naprawdę bardzo dobry produkt. Jest dostępna w systemie kolorowania w mieszalnikach Polifarbu Debica na ponad 2000 kolorów wg NCS, RAL oraz kolorów farb fasadowych Polifarbu Dębica. Jeżeli silikatową to polecałbym CT 54, produkcji Henkel Bautechnik Ceresit. Cena co prawda jest wysoka, ale jakosć kosztuje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## toomas

> Otóż silikonowa jest farbą hydrofobową, na jej powierzchni zbierają się krople wody (odpycha wilgoć), z tym że nie jest bardzo paroprzepuszczalna. Farba silikatowa ma bardzo dobrą paroprzepuszczalność i również jest hydrofobowa.


hmm..wydaje mi się, że silikonowa właśnie ma dobrą paroprzepuszczalność od wewnątrz a od zewnątrz doskonale zatrzymuje wodę..Dla przykłady cytat ze strony znanego producenta na temat farby sikikonowo-akrylowej "Zapobiega penetracji wody deszczowej przez pomalowaną powierzchnię (zwilżalność wodą). Posiada dobrą przepuszczalność pary wodnej (oddychanie ścian)."

----------


## Greku

Dołączam się do waszych postów. Właśnie kończę elewację zewnętrzną -jestem na etapie zatapiania siatki. Budynek zbudowany z porothermu 25 iocieplam wełną 12cm, tynk mineralny i teraz chcę pomalować farbą. Tylko jaką? silikonową czy sylikatową? co z tym oddychaniem ścian, paraprzepuszczalnoscią?. Którą farbę wybrać? wiem, że napewno nie akrylową.

----------

Ja chcę farbę krzemianową czyli silikatową na zestaw ceramika+wełna+tynk mineralny.Będzie to tikurilla, bo inne farby tej firmy sprawdzają się u mnie znakomicie.We wnętrzach tikurilla lateksowa, a na drewno - lakierobejce też  tej firmy.Wyjdzie mi duży rabat przy takiej ilości farb.

----------


## palasz.artur

Dobrze jest napisane,że z zewnątrz nie przyjmuje wody. Ale jak wiadomo nawet farba dyspersyjna do wnętrz stawia bardzo duży opór dyfuzyjny. To że farby pozwalają "oddychać" ścianom to nie jest tak do końca. Przepuszczalność gazów jest, ale nie jest taka jak np. w przypadku silikatowej. Farby silikonowe mają niższą paroprzepuszczalność, podobnie jak farby akrylowe. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## palasz.artur

Ja również nie polecałbym na tynk mineralny farby akrylowej. To jest jakby "zafoliowanie" tynku. Brak przepuszczalności. Tynk mineralny dobrze jest pomalować silikatową egalizującą, która dodatkowo wyrówna nam kolor.

----------


## aishan

To jak to w końcu jest? Czy na silikaty, wełnę mineralną i tynk mineralny należy dać farbę silikonową czy silikatową? Jedni mówią, że silikonową - bo i paroprzepuszczalna i zabezpiecza przed wodą, inni że silikatową bo lepsza paroprzepuszczalność [przy okazji co z zabezpieczeniem przed wodą?]. Może ktoś potrafiłby fachowo przedstawić wady i zalety obydwu?

----------


## toomas

mnie nadal się wydaje że silikonowe mają lepsze parametry..Ja się zastanawiam jeszcze nad silikonowo-akrylową prod Polifarb Dębica. Ewentualnie to http://www.tikkurila.pl/paints/produ...rd_novasil.htm ale jest to to samo chyba co Dębica..wkońcu koncern ten sam.

----------


## Macend

Witam
Osobiscie polecam farby elewacyjne silikonowo-żywiczne firmy ISPO.
Nie sa b. drogie. Na caly, choc nieduzy, dom+garaz kosztowala ok.1000zl.
Tutaj mozna co nieco o nich poczytac:
http://www.sto.pl/home/home_dep.htm

Pozdrawiam

----------


## palasz.artur

Nie ma co porównywać np. Premium Elewacji S do Finngarda Novasil. Oczywiście, że można polemizować, która farba jest lepsza, silikatowa czy silikonowa lub też silikonowo-akrylowa. Jeżeli jesteśmy w wyrobach koncernu TBD polecam przyjrzeć się parametrom np. Finngard Silicate (dawna Renova Silikat). Musi Pan zrobić porównanie parametrów Finngard Novasil i Finngard Silicate i wybrać wyrób o optymalnych parametrach dla Pańskiego przypadku, a nie optymalny pod względem opinii o wyrobie. Ja malowanie elewacji nie trakuję szablonowo, nasi Klienci są traktowani podmiotowo i indywidualnie. Nie można podejść do sprawy "mam do pomalowania elewację z tynku mineralnego i potrzebuję farbę". W takim przypadku nasz Dział Zapewnienia Jakości zada najpierw szereg istotnych pytań w stronę Klienta, a to wszystko po to, żeby jak najwięcej wiedzieć o podłożu, środowisku, itp. W przypadkach gdy Klient nie wie, jedzie nasz specjalista i ogląda elewację. Takie podejście powinno byc we wszystkich firmach. Wtedy i zmniejsza się ilość reklamacji, wzrasta liczba zadowolonych Klientów. Ale cóż z tego jak większość firm używa jeszcze określeń "farba olejna", a i tak nie wiedza co to jest. Żeby w każdej firmie fukcjonował dział doradztwa potrzeba dużo pieniędzy i wiedzy, wiedzy, wiedzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------

jeżeli interesuje Was dana farba polecam skontaktować się z przedstawicielem firmy na dany rejon.
Ja tak zrobiłam i robię w przypadku innych produktów.Przedstawiciele - doradcy techniczni zawsze dokładnie, fachowo wytłumaczą i tak jak napisał autor powyżej - poleci nam coś do konkretnej elewacji, w zależności od rodzaju tynku, zanieczyszczenia środowiska itp.

----------


## toomas

> Witam
> Osobiscie polecam farby elewacyjne silikonowo-żywiczne firmy ISPO.
> Nie sa b. drogie. Na caly, choc nieduzy, dom+garaz kosztowala ok.1000zl.
> Tutaj mozna co nieco o nich poczytac:
> http://www.sto.pl/home/home_dep.htm
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A czy te farby można gdzieś w sklepach dostać??

----------


## Dave

Farby silikonowe maja rowniez bardzo dobra paroprzepuszczalnosc tak samo jak silikatowe co producenci pisza na swoich stronach. Proponuje spojrzec na wspolczynniki oporu dyfuzyjnego. Silikatowa wiaze sie z podlozem i moze byc nanoszona nawet na mokry tynk - to duza zaleta. Oddaje tez strukture tynku - nie kryje go blona. A silikonowa ma zdolnosci samoczyszczace (woda splywa po niej czyszczac elewacje). Ponadto dlugo zachowuje kolor. Ale jest drozsza od silikatowej. Farby mieszane (np. akrylowo-silikonowe) nie wydaja mi sie dobrym pomyslem, jest to raczej pomysl na niska cene niz wysoka jakosc. 

D.

----------


## toomas

a czy system malowania farbami sikikatowymi roznie sie czyms od malowania zwyklymi farbami?? Czy sa jakieś rzeczy o ktorych trzeba wiedziec??

----------


## jerkie

Ja osobiście preferuję farby silikatowe.
Nawet w ekstremalnie brudnych okolicach elewacja jest idealnie czysta.
Farba cechuje się wysoka dyfuzyjnością i bardzo małą nasiąkliwościa, ma mniejszą paletę barw.
Dzieki szlachetnemu mikrokredowaniu mamy na kilkanaście lat czystą elewację.
Trzeba tylko kupić prawdziwe silikaty np. firmy KAIM czy Caparol

----------


## sojuz

Nie jestem fachowcem. Ale brat pomalował w zeszłym roku elewację farbą silikatową Webera i w tym roku miejscami (szczególnie w narożnikach) pojawia się ciemnoszara pleść. Ja pomalowałem elewację silikonową w tym roku. Sądząc po wyglądzie farby silikonowej raczej nie ma szans żeby się tam pleśń pojawiała, silikonowa jest gładka prawie jak olejna, silikatowa ma jakieś drobne pory w których może się zbierać wilgoć. Więc dla mnie tylko ten jeden powód wystarcza żeby zdecydowanie wybrać silikonową.

----------


## andre59

Podciągnę trochę temat.

Przymierzam się do malowania elewacji. Mam tynk cementowo-wapienny maszynowy Baumit MVR Uni na ścianie jednowarstwowej Ytong.
Szef ekipy wykonawczej zaproponował nałożenie na ten tynk jednej lub dwóch warstw zaprawy klejowej do cienkich spoin (ma to być rodzaj gładzi) twierdząc, że bezpośrednie pomalowanie tynku farbą elewacyjna nie będzie dobrze wyglądało, farba nie pokryje jednolicie powierzchni tynku, będą widoczne różne odcienie i różna struktura podłoża.
Zakres prac ma obejmować gruntowanie , nałożenie zaprawy klejowej jedno-lub dwukrotne zależnie od uzyskanego efektu, przetarcie nałożonej warstwy, ponowne gruntowanie i na końcu malowanie. Koszt robocizny ok 5 tys zł.
Macie jakieś doświadczenie w tej materii? Jest sens wydawać kolejne pieniądze?
Czy nałożenie tylu materiałów nie spowoduje znacznego ograniczenia paroprzepuszczalności muru, a co za tym idzie jego zawilgocenia?
Kto malował bezpośrednio tynk cem-wap i jaki efekt wizualny uzyskał?

Porównywałem wsp. oporu dyfuzyjnego farb silikonowych i silikatowych Weber, różnica prawie żadna - silikonowa 180, silikatowa 170.

----------


## toomas

No nakładanie zaprawy klejowej to trochę bez sensu...Ja mam na Ytongu najpierw zaprawe zbrojąca z siatką a na to standardowy tynk cem-wap i na to pójdzie farba. Ekipa sprawdzona więc zrobiłem jak polecali. Tynki robią długie lata i maja doświadczenie.

----------


## andre59

Wyczytałem w necie, że malowanie elewacji farbą sikikatową wymaga znacznie wyższych kwalifikacji i doświadczenia.
Tak więc do samodzielnego malowania wygodniejsza pewnie jest farba silikonowa.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Mam elewację silikatową firmy Caparol. Niecały rok od malowania i jest ok. Podobno samoczyszcząca i paroprzepuszczalna ale taka musiała być bo mam ocieplony dom wełną.
pozdrawiam

----------


## coulignon

> Nie ma co porównywać np. Premium Elewacji S do Finngarda Novasil. Oczywiście, że można polemizować, która farba jest lepsza, silikatowa czy *silikonowa lub też silikonowo-akrylowa*.


nie ma czegos takiego: każda farbaa silikonowa jest tak naprawde farba silikonowo - akrylową - sama dyspersja silikonowa nie jest spoiwem. Do spojenia wypełniaczy jest potrzebna dyspersja akrylowa (styrenowo akrylowa). 
Jedna rzecz: pod hasłem farba silikonowa może ukrywać się wyrób "silikonopodobny" - trzeba przeczytać opakowanie w wielką uwagą i poszukać czy producent nie zamieścił tam informacji "nie stosowac na systemy dociepleń z wełną mineralną" Jeśli taka informacja jest to należy odrzucić wyrób z wielkim wstrętem.

----------


## cooler

*coulignon*... no to teraz wywołałeś wojnę o spoiwach   :big grin:  

A jeżeli chodzi o konkretne wyroby to moim nr 1 jest *Silcosan Fassadenfarbe* z mieszalnika BASF. W badaniach na zawartość żywicy silikonowej zdecydowanie deklasuje konkurencję, nawet tą markową   :cool:   a w porównaniu do niektórych wyrobów mających chyba tylko w nazwie "farba silikonowa" różnica procentowa jest gigantyczna i aż wstyd mówić, że niektóre firmy nazywają tak swoje wyroby. To dokładnie tak samo jak z farbami do wnętrz. Ile ludzi musiało się na własnych rękach przekonać, że dwie farby mające w nazwie "akrylowa" mogą mieć zupełnie inną jakość np. zmywalność nie mylić z szorowalnością! Albo robiąca teraz karierę nazwa "lateksowa". Co to za problem napisać na opakowaniu ze zwykłą akrylówką "farba lateksowa"? Nawet nie trzeba dobrego prawnika aby obronił zasadność takiego opisu w przypadku gdyby doszło do sprawy sądowej. Tyle, że Polska to nie USA i ludzie nie mają kasy na prawników. Jak ktoś zrobi nas w balona np. nieuczciwy producent farby to machamy ręką i bierzemy się za następne malowanie, kupując inny wyrób.

Ale na szczęście coraz więcej ludzi słucha poleceń znajomych i złe opinie o wyrobach idą w świat, jak choćby o mocno krytykowanym na forum Duluxie.

----------


## coulignon

> *coulignon*... no to teraz wywołałeś wojnę o spoiwach


zboczenie zawodowe....  :oops:  Przepraszam  :big grin:

----------


## miol

Witam
No to się podłącze. Zamierzam też malować tynki cw ale kombinuje jak pokryć rysy po kamionkach i niedokładnie zatarty tynk. Caparol ma w ofercie farby silikonowe i silkikatowe tzw. szlamujące które "egalizują" powierzchnie (cokolwiek to oznacza), doradca Caparola twierdził, że farbę silikatową mogę stosować bezpośrednio na tynk a pod silikonową trzeba stosować grunt i tu doradzał taki PUTZGRUND 610, który jest przeznaczony pod tynki i który ma właściwości kryjące tak że już sam on powinien skryć niedokładności tynku, i dopiero na niego tą farbę szlamującą. Mam pytanie, czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z tego rodzajami farb, czy one rzeczywiście skrywają niedokładności na tynku, no i jaką firmą jest Caparol, jeżeli chodzi o jakość, a może jakaś inna firma która też ma takie farby a jest lepsza?

----------


## andre59

Znowu wyczytałem w necie na stronach producentów farb elewacyjnych, że wodne szkło potasowe stanowiące spoiwo w farbach silikatowych działa agresywnie i destrukcyjnie na metale, drewno i szkło. Farby te są silnie alkaliczne, pH na poziomie 12-13.
Pewnie dlatego producenci podkreślaja, że stosowanie tych farb wymaga większych umiejętności niz w przypadku farb innego rodzaju.
Tynkarze zastosowali u mnie metalowe listwy wzmacniające w narożach budynku i w glifach okien. Domyślam się, że pomalowanie tych listew farbą silikatowa spowoduje ich uszkodzenie.
Znalazłem farbę silikatową tzw. polikrzemianową Novalit F firmy KABE o obniżonej alkaliczności, pH=8-9,5 czyli na poziomie farb silikonowych. Ma nieco gorszą paroprzepuszczalność niż farby silikatowe tego samego producenta, ale i tak trochę lepszą niż farby silikonowe KABE.

----------


## andre59

Może się komuś przyda przy wyborze elewacji na ścianę 1W.

Porównałem wielkości współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego "mi" dla róznych farb fasadowych róznych producentów. Generalnie wychodzi, że farby silikatowe maja niższy ten współczynnik niz farby silikonowe tego samego producenta.
Im mniejszą wartość ma ten współczynnik tym łatwiej para wodna może przedostawać się przez powłokę, co na pewno ma niebagatelne znaczenie w przypadku ścian jednowarstwowych i ścian docieplanych wełną mineralną.
Poradniki podają i logika podpowiada, że każda kolejna warstwa muru w kierunku zewnętrznym powinna mieć możliwie mniejszą wartość współczynnika "mi", aby transport pary wodnej przez przegrodę był sprawny.
Oto wyniki poszukiwań, wartości "mi" deklarowane przez producentów:

BAUMIT SilikatFarbe - ~30
BAUMIT SilikonFarbe - ~35

WEBER farba silikatowa FZ381 - 170
WEBER farba silikonowa FZ391 - 180

KREISEL silikatowa002 - ~150
KREISEL silikonowa003 - <1130

STO silikatowa Stosil Color - 400
STO silikonowa Silco Color - 500-600
STO silikonowa Lotusan Color - 50

KABE silikatowa Calsilit F - ~100
KABE polikrzemianowa Novalit F - ~200
KABE silikonowa Armasil F - ~250

CAPAROL silikatowa SylitolFinish - ~50
CAPAROL silikonowa AmphliSilan Plus - ~250
CAPAROL silikonowa egalizacyjna AmphliSilan Compact - ~700

LAKMA silikatowa SilmalST - ~250
LAKMA silikonowa SilmalSN - ~300

MALFARB silikatowa MF11 - ?
MALFARB silikonowa MF21 - 460-510

Jak widać róznice dość znaczne.
Dla porównania wartość współczynnika "mi":
dla powietrza w bezruchu 1,
dla wełny mineralnej 1,
dla tynku gipsowego 10,
dla tynku cementowo-wapiennego 15-30,
dla pocienionych kolorowych tynków mineralnych i polimerowo-mineralnych WEBER 16-18,
dla bloczków betonu komórkowego ok. 10.
dla betonu 70-150.

Współczynnik "mi" (niestety nie umiem wstawić greckich liter) podaje, ile razy opór stawiany dyfuzji pary wodnej przez dany materiał jest większy od oporu dyfuzyjnego warstwy powietrza o tej samej grubości i temperaturze.

----------


## Elfir

nie zawsze tak jest. Amerykanie sa bardzo konserwatywni, mają duże opory przed przyjmowaniem nowych rozwiązań technicznych. 
Widać to np. w wykończeniu łazienek, gdzie zabudowa wc typu "geberit" to ekstrawagancka nowość. 
A na naszym forum łazienki z klasycznymi sedesami można policzyć na palcach.

----------


## Balto

E: to trochę tak i nie tak. Amerykanie, nie tylko w budowlance wolą sprawdzone proste rzeczy. Poza trym u nich nieco inaczej wygląda dom - to często lekka konstrukcja bywa że niema z "karton gipsu". Czytając n.p. o ichnim ciężkim transporcie to jakkolwiek są coraz bardziej finezyjne kształty kabin i ciężarówek to pod nimi takie same sprawdzone rozwiązania, które niemal każdy kowal ze środkowego - zachodu naprawi.

----------


## darsalam

Witam
Podciągam temat bo jestem nim zainteresowany a ostatni wpis  2 lata temu.Jaka farba?silikonowa czy silikatowa?Tynk cw,ściana 1W

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> Podciągam temat bo jestem nim zainteresowany a ostatni wpis  2 lata temu.Jaka farba?silikonowa czy silikatowa?Tynk cw,ściana 1W


http://www.caparol.pl/uploads/pics/c...san_NQG_PL.pdf

----------


## djbzyk

witam. Pracuje przy elewacjach juz 4 lata i z doswiadczenia i z reka na seru polecam Ci farby sylikonowe, maja bardzo dobre własciwosci, odporne na brud, grzyby itp. Ktos wyzej pytał czy sciana oddycha, jesli byłby zastoswany system ze wełna zamiast styropianu , do tego tynk mineralny plus farba sylikonowa lub tynk  sylikonowy to oczywisie ze oddycha  :smile:  . trzeba pamietac ze styropian nie oddycha. jak ktos ma jakies pytania to chetnie podziele sie doswiadczeniem




> Witam
> Podciągam temat bo jestem nim zainteresowany a ostatni wpis  2 lata temu.Jaka farba?silikonowa czy silikatowa?Tynk cw,ściana 1W

----------


## Balto

djzbyk: tzw. paroprzepuszczalność ma chyba każdy materiał, pytanie na jakim poziomie. Mierzy się to w jakichś dziwnych jednostkach bodajże litrach wody na jakąś powierzchnię w określonym czasie. Detal. Tynki mineralne takie normalne mają W0 - czyli bardzo wysoką. Bierze się to z tego jak dawniej budowano domy..
Jak ktoś wyżej wspominał farba siklkatowo i coś tam jeszcze ma jedną bazę tylko różne jej odmiany. Ja np. produktów na bazie dyspersji używam do impregnacji i utwardzania podłoża. Znany mi przepis. Kupne potrafią zawierać i plastyfikatory...

----------


## coulignon

To już wiemy że sylikonowe oddychają. Pytanie czy oddychają też silikonowe bo większość producentów ma właśnie takie w ofercie.  :Mad:

----------


## fighter1983

> To już wiemy że sylikonowe oddychają. Pytanie czy oddychają też silikonowe bo większość producentów ma właśnie takie w ofercie.


a sylikonowo-sylykatowe i akrylowo - sylitonowe, a polikrzemianowe ? 
Ech...

----------


## coulignon

Taki dialekt legionowsko - nowodworski. :smile: 

Ps 
Polykrzemienne? Brzmi swojsko.

----------


## djbzyk

jak ktos wyzej napisal kazdy material w jakis sposob oddycha :smile:  mysle ze lepiej sie skupic na tym ktora farba, tynk jest bardziej odporna na brud ,grzyby itp. wzgledem ceny. Jesli ktos widzial polozony np tynk sylikonowy to przy dobrym przygladnieciu sie widac pelno drobnych  dziurek , tak jakby ktos nakuwał go igłą i to przez te dziurki tynk lub farba oddycha  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

To może subtelniej.
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak tynk sylikonowy!!!

----------


## djbzyk

a na jakiej podstawie to stwierdzasz ??  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

z ciekawości : jak masz na imię?

----------


## djbzyk

Marek

----------


## coulignon

Jak? Myrek?

----------


## djbzyk

o co ci chodzi?? chcesz sie umowic na randke czy jak?? ja nie gustuje w chlopcach

----------


## fighter1983

Marcinowi chodzi o to ze farba moze byc silikonowa a nie sylikonowa  :smile:  nie isntnieje zwiazek chemiczny zwany sylikonem

----------


## djbzyk

to mogl odrazu w
prost napisac mi ze zle to pisze i po klopocie

----------


## fighter1983

> to mogl odrazu w
> prost napisac mi ze zle to pisze i po klopocie


No mógł. Ale z drugiej strony aż się dziwie, ze nie skomentował Ci tych oddychajacych dziurek w tynku. Coulignon nie wyspales się, ze nie zauwazyles? Marku te dziurki to dość powazna wada materiału świadcząca o problemach z dostawcą odpowiedniej jakości komponentów do produkcji. To wada produktu lub niewłaściwą jego aplikacja powoduje powstawanie tych dziurek.

----------


## coulignon

koncentrowałem się na sylykonie. Sił zabrakło na resztę.

----------


## djbzyk

> No mógł. Ale z drugiej strony aż się dziwie, ze nie skomentował Ci tych oddychajacych dziurek w tynku. Coulignon nie wyspales się, ze nie zauwazyles? Marku te dziurki to dość powazna wada materiału świadcząca o problemach z dostawcą odpowiedniej jakości komponentów do produkcji. To wada produktu lub niewłaściwą jego aplikacja powoduje powstawanie tych dziurek.


jak bede na szkoleniu z firmy z ktorej odbieramy  materialy to chetnie zapytam o te wady  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> jak bede na szkoleniu z firmy z ktorej odbieramy  materialy to chetnie zapytam o te wady


A co Ci mają powiedzieć? że do krzywej przesiewu kruszyw się nie przyłożyli i wychodzi kupa? 

Jest wada wynikająca ze złej receptury tynku. Jeśli robisz na takim właśnie "dziurkaczu" to zmień dostawcę. Zanim Twoi klienci zmienią Ciebie.

----------


## Balto

c: eee tam nie przyłożyli się - kupili pewnie to co było tańsze i tyle... albo jakaś sierota czegoś nie dodała potem żeby te kruszywa równo się nie rozwarstwiały i tyle....

----------


## fighter1983

> jak bede na szkoleniu z firmy z ktorej odbieramy  materialy to chetnie zapytam o te wady


Zdradz sekret co to za tajemniczy producent.
Jak Ty pracujesz na rusztowaniu z chlopakami, to na szkoleniu raczej za duzo sie nie dowiesz... takie szkolenie robi sie, zeby bylo milo, zeby byl browarek/wodeczka i zeby sie dobrze kojarzylo. 
Caparol ma dosc ok program szkolen, szkolenie dla wykonawcow jest PLATNE (ale nieduzo - tam chyba 150zl/os - po to zeby nie przyjezdzaly dzikie tlumy napic sie) 3 dniowe, wyjazdowe. No i to takie szkolenie szkolenie.

----------


## EWBUD

> koncentrowałem się na sylykonie. Sił zabrakło na resztę.


poprawiasz mi humor o poranku  :smile:

----------

